# New Holland net wrap



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Well... I thought I bought vermeer net a month or so ago. Pd on dealer sale days. Picked up today and I bought new Holland net. 48×9840. Dealer said they finally got a deal on it. It says made in USA. Better, worse, or indifferent than Vermeer? Roll has got to be close in weight. I think.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

What was the price and color . None of the NH dealers actually sell NH netwrap , around here . I want netwrap that will do a good job . Not the cheapest priced .


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Deadmoose I run NH wrap in my M all the time and like it well get about 190 bales out of a roll on 74" tall bales putting on 2.5 wraps


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I was unaware any rd baler would make a 74'' tall bale. How much is NH 4' wide netwrap. I use JD edge to edge that cost $321 and applying 2 wraps on a 66'' tall bale I get 330 bales per roll of wrap


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> I was unaware any rd baler would make a 74'' tall bale. How much is NH 4' wide netwrap. I use JD edge to edge that cost $321 and applying 2 wraps on a 66'' tall bale I get 330 bales per roll of wrap


My 605 M will TxJim the Auto over height goes off at 75" so I got it set at 74" depending on the hay I clutch it usually at 70 to 72 " so by the time it eats what is in front of it end up with a 74" bale... I'am pretty sure the 568 I ran of my friends would do the same also. I never have put a tape measure on them .. just going by what the monitor says


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

I thought that the "real" New Holland wrap was black extruded, and that "real" Vermeer wrap was a knitted wrap custom made especially for them. I bought Agco labeled wrap one year that was in reality a Cordex/Netex product.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

There is not any baler manufacturer that makes their own netwrap.It is made by another co and their label is put on it.Ohhh then they mark it up more $$$.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

endrow said:


> What was the price and color . None of the NH dealers actually sell NH netwrap , around here . I want netwrap that will do a good job . Not the cheapest priced .


48x9840- was on sale 10% off. But since i pd via cc they added a couple points back. $240ish. It is white. Has some red and blue stripes I think.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

JD netwrap I buy is made by Ambraco and is 13,200 ft in length


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

deadmoose said:


> 48x9840- was on sale 10% off. But since i pd via cc they added a couple points back. $240ish. It is white. Has some red and blue stripes I think.


I'am sure this post will ruffle some feathers but that to me is the great thing about the M series and newer Vermeer bales you can just about run toilet paper for net wrap and they will put it on the bale with out a issue I've had the customer's bring me that cheap coop stuff. you know the 180. a roll stuff the kinda that you got to put close to 4 wraps on a bale to hold it together and unless I'am bale'n corn stalks it will put it on the bale with out a problem the only time I have problems is when somebody toss's the new roll on it's end them I have some issues .. All that said i don't run ANY cover edge wrap... I don't care for it and any customers that I bale for don't really like it either most store their hay in a shed and the out side bales tend to be a giant pain in the @ss cause it freezes and make it a challenge to get it off


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

snowball said:


> I'am sure this post will ruffle some feathers but that to me is the great thing about the M series and newer Vermeer bales you can just about run toilet paper for net wrap and they will put it on the bale with out a issue I've had the customer's bring me that cheap coop stuff. you know the 180. a roll stuff the kinda that you got to put close to 4 wraps on a bale to hold it together and unless I'am bale'n corn stalks it will put it on the bale with out a problem the only time I have problems is when somebody toss's the new roll on it's end them I have some issues .. All that said i don't run ANY cover edge wrap... I don't care for it and any customers that I bale for don't really like it either most store their hay in a shed and the out side bales tend to be a giant pain in the @ss cause it freezes and make it a challenge to get it off


yea you can make light net wrap work by loosening up the tension on the netwrap.BUT the bale would not be as tight and hold its shape or shed water as well if stored outside.I care how my bales hold there shape and want them to look good for resale and handling.I want to put the netwrap on very tight to do this not just slop it on loose.
I just picked up a new customer and delivered some alf/brome hay that's been stored outside 11 months and he thought it was inside bales because of very little spoilage and the nice shape.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Another thing I realized about cheap wrap is that it is not cheap if you need to put more on to hold the bale together. An extra turn of net will eat up any savings you had and then some, and wrapping takes noticeably longer.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

swmnhay said:


> yea you can make light net wrap work by loosening up the tension on the netwrap.BUT the bale would not be as tight and hold its shape or shed water as well if stored outside.I care how my bales hold there shape and want them to look good for resale and handling.I want to put the netwrap on very tight to do this not just slop it on loose.


My own hay.. same as you swmnhay... But the custom baling.. just do what the customer asks.. you know they are ALWAYS right "yea" ALWAYS right.. LOL..All my dairy customers like nice looking bales....But my Beef . not as concerned just what the end cost per bale will be


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Gearclash said:


> Another thing I realized about cheap wrap is that it is not cheap if you need to put more on to hold the bale together. An extra turn of net will eat up any savings you had and then some, and wrapping takes noticeably longer.


I'am in full agreement.. but I have some customers that ask me to use their wrap and they don't learn very fast after the cheap stuff blows apart and they have 10 or even more that are spread all over the field.. so then they just tell me to add more wrap.. so where they could of let me use my wrap a 2.50 they spend 4.00 a bale with their cheap junk.. they just look at the amount that the roll cost ... my roll might be 300. and do 250 bales and their's is 200. a roll and will do100 bales and get 10 bales spread over their field and barn but they saved 100. in their simple minds


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I've seen some solid white netwrap that my neighbors used that evidently doesn't have any UV protection because it appears to deteriorate from exposure the sun. I'm glad my Ambraco netwrap only costs me very close to $1.00 per bale for 2 wraps on grass hay that holds up well into the 2nd yr of outside storage. I can't envision spending $4.00 per bale for wrap.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> I've seen some solid white netwrap that my neighbors used that evidently doesn't have any UV protection because it appears to deteriorate from exposure the sun. I'm glad my Ambraco netwrap only costs me very close to $1.00 per bale for 2 wraps on grass hay that holds up well into the 2nd yr of outside storage. I can't envision spending $4.00 per bale for wrap.


I know TxJim.. I got about a actual cost of about 1.80 per bale but I add about .75 a bale just because I have it buy it and tie up my cash in the off season and the option on a new baler is a least 5000. for net ( Just guess there ) around here the going rate for the net per bale is 2 to 2.50 per bale so I stay on the higher end just so in the right situation I "Give them a deal " at 2.00 per bale. but again I spend a lot of time baling on the strip farms cause sometimes those strips are only 1 ac. if I get in a big hay field that might only be 20 ac so do the math @ 2.5 bales to the ac you can't get rich here custom baling


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball said:


> I know TxJim.. I got about a actual cost of about 1.80 per bale but I add about .75 a bale just because I have it buy it and tie up my cash in the off season and the option on a new baler is a least 5000. for net ( Just guess there ) around here the going rate for the net per bale is 2 to 2.50 per bale so I stay on the higher end just so in the right situation I "Give them a deal " at 2.00 per bale. but again I spend a lot of time baling on the strip farms cause sometimes those strips are only 1 ac. if I get in a big hay field that might only be 20 ac so do the math @ 2.5 bales to the ac you can't get rich here custom baling


Have you taken into consideration the savings over twine utilizing netwrap in time saved baling,less wear/tear on tractor/baler,less fuel burned?? I guess I'm different as I charge $2.00 extra to put twine on the bales in lieu of twine and hate to put twine on a rd bale. I fully understand about not getting rich custom baling because where I live price per bale charge for baling is cheaper than surrounding counties. I'm glad Ambraco net only cost me $1.00 per bale and that doesn't include subtracting the cost of twine if I used it. Part of the cost($5000) of the netwrap attachment will be recouped when trading balers not counting equip depreciation come income tax time.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I just got a price on Tama 12,500' for $280. Sound good? 
I usually go with 9840' for $230. 
Will 12,500 fit in BR7060? 
Wondered if roll too big?


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Have you taken into consideration the savings over twine utilizing netwrap in time saved baling,less wear/tear on tractor/baler,less fuel burned?? I guess I'm different as I charge $2.00 extra to put twine on the bales in lieu of twine and hate to put twine on a rd bale. I fully understand about not getting rich custom baling because where I live price per bale charge for baling is cheaper than surrounding counties. I'm glad Ambraco net only cost me $1.00 per bale and that doesn't include subtracting the cost of twine if I used it. Part of the cost($5000) of the netwrap attachment will be recouped when trading balers not counting equip depreciation come income tax time.


Nothing to consider .. I Don't have twine arms on my baler.TxJim.. very few twine bales around here I agree with you TxJim about the extra value of the net when trade in time comes .. I personal don't care about the extra cost of the net on a new baler...most of my customers wouldn't let me on their farm without net they understand the advantage of net... it's the Tight @ss ones that think they are saving $ by supply'n the cheap junk net and ask me to take out my roll because they think it costs to much.. they trip over a dime to pick up a nickel.. the same ones will drive 15 miles farther to get gas because it it's .2 a gal. cheaper ever though they burned 5. worth of gas to save .50 on a fill up


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

JD3430 said:


> I just got a price on Tama 12,500' for $280. Sound good?
> I usually go with 9840' for $230.
> Will 12,500 fit in BR7060?
> Wondered if roll too big?


I think that's a good price it should fit in there OK


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I guess in my custom baling career(nearly 30 yrs) I've gotten too set in my ways and if I had a customer that insisted I remove a roll of netwrap to install their cheaper netwrap I'd have an "ex-customer" that a new comer custom baling person could have for a learning experience. I have one customer that keeps telling me he likes twine better than netwrap but every time I bale his hay it gets netwrap.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> I guess in my custom baling career(nearly 30 yrs) I've gotten too set in my ways and if I had a customer that insisted I remove a roll of netwrap to install their cheaper netwrap I'd have an "ex-customer" that a new comer custom baling person could have for a learning experience. I have one customer that keeps telling me he likes twine better than netwrap but every time I bale his hay it gets netwrap.


Jim even though I've been custom baling for 25 yrs I'am only 2 yrs in this area so I feel I need to take the good with the bad here... Plus I'am baling 5x6.. the 4x5 ..are still some what more popular but more and more guys are moving up to the 5x5 or 5x6


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

snowball

I understand a persons got to do what puts $$$$$$ in the bank. Most people around me want 4 foot wide bales because they're easier to haul.


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> snowball
> 
> I understand a persons got to do what puts $$$$$$ in the bank. Most people around me want 4 foot wide bales because they're easier to haul.


Well Jim I would really like to go to a 4x6 baler just because if I ever wanted to sell some hay I can make a nice load..Plus I see the hand writing on the wall .. they will soon make it hard to haul wide loads of hay here... BUT>>>> the hills make it hard those 4x6 bales drop like a prom dress here..I know I could just make a 4x5 or 4x5.5 but I brought the 605M with me so I feel like I would be trade'n down plus these guys up here like rape'n their corn fields by baling the stalks and they love a 5x6 stalk bale how come you country is cheaper on the baler rate ?


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

I guess my county is at a cheaper rate because I'm so close to the DFW metroplex.


----------



## cannonball (Jun 23, 2012)

snowball said:


> My 605 M will TxJim the Auto over height goes off at 75" so I got it set at 74" depending on the hay I clutch it usually at 70 to 72 " so by the time it eats what is in front of it end up with a 74" bale... I'am pretty sure the 568 I ran of my friends would do the same also. I never have put a tape measure on them .. just going by what the monitor says


Keep running it like that and you will start bending rollers...my neighbor did same thing and could not figure why rollers were bending and bearings was going out all the time..there is a reason they call them 72 inch tall


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

cannonball said:


> Keep running it like that and you will start bending rollers...my neighbor did same thing and could not figure why rollers were bending and bearings was going out all the time..there is a reason they call them 72 inch tall


All ready did.. and all have been updated to the Super M's


----------



## ForemanTX (May 7, 2012)

I didn't have the problems once I went to the tri colored Vermeer net,compared to the NHs and some others. I used the NHs for awhile too cause that's what my dealer kept,I started buying from another one once I got fed up and desided needed to change something.


----------

